# Little Shrimp in a Large World



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Little Shrimp in a Large World 
A Children's Story by Me 

Just thought I'd share a fun video that i put too much time and effort into...
(click link above)

Please thumbs up and subscribe


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, that is quite good. Not sure what kind of camera you use to record the codepod, but it's really nice and shows alot of details.
I am going to show this to my kids. I know they'll love it. Thanks Will.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Lol, that is quite good. Not sure what kind of camera you use to record the codepod, but it's really nice and shows alot of details.
> I am going to show this to my kids. I know they'll love it. Thanks Will.


LOL YES! My first Target Audience viewers! (Too bad that when I started uploading fishtank videos I used an old highschool youtube account that was named Groin Stabbing Productions- and youtube doesn't allow changes to usernames)

Thanks, I used a SONY HANDYCAM﻿ DCR-SR47 (Release Date was January 12, 2009). My suggestion is﻿ that you buy a much better camera﻿ than this discontinued model- that having been said, it does take a nice video. To acheive the macro shots I hold/tape a +10 macro SLR Lens Filter onto the end of this videocamera.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol cool. very nice moral to the story


----------

